# Brichardi 19 years old



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

I have 1 male Brichardi that is about 19 years old.
He has a bump or hump, like a Fontasa.
He has out lived every other male and female, and offspring that has been in the tank.

It's a 20L tank. crushed coral base. temps kept in low 70's. water changes not too often.
2 sponge filters.

I think his time is coming up, because he is not eating, and getting skitish.

Has anyone had a cichlid this old ?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a 16 tear old white Calvus who comitted suicide this year.


----------



## axelfoley (Mar 11, 2010)

is your brichardi Synodontis brichardi, Neolamprologus brichardi or Tropheus brichardi?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure its a Neolamprologus Brichardi.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Blur...dont tease us
take a pic and post it!


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

it is a Neolamprologus Brichardi. I did take pictures, but don't know how to post them. He is definately slowing down in his old age. not eating right for the past month...


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

wow  19? thats great .. you must have took good care of him


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My second oldest Tanganyikan died today.

My Synodontis petricola. Purchased as a wildcaught female in 1982. RIP.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Awww. I knew synos lived long, but I had no idea other Tangs did as well.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> My second oldest Tanganyikan died today.
> 
> My Synodontis petricola. Purchased as a wildcaught female in 1982. RIP.


Wow, 28 years old? Sorry for your loss. She was certainly well cared for to make it to that age.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I would love to see a picture of elderly Frontosa's. Anyone have one?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of a old male burundi frontosa I had. I was the third owner of this group and was told they were about 12 years old. The male was about 15 inches long. http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...MmzZm1ag9vPhg/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b7d826b3127ccec11abe6f8cf500000010O09AcMmzZm1ag9vPhg/cC


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

My 19-20 YO Brichardi died this past weekend.

He hasn't been eating properly for a while.
He started going verticle, and bloated up badly.

I have 3 left, I might move on to another species.....


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Curious, what do you feed?


----------

